# Carboy Lifter



## Dugger (Mar 27, 2012)

There are occasional threads about carboy lifters and I came across this one in an old issue of WineMaker magazine ( Aug/Sept 2005) and thought it might be of some interest to you. Hope the scan shows well enough to read.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 27, 2012)

I .... I .... I'm speechless! :<


----------



## thegypsy (Mar 27, 2012)

That's great. but you can do the same with a manual winch and you do not need to worry about the battery being charged. With a bigger base a larger platform you can lift a demi john alone, I am sure. *Necessity is the mother of invention*


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll bet if you put some forks up front and a place to sit in the back, you could lift all your carboys at once. lol just kidding

They also make a trolley cart that has a foot pump to lift up the platform. I think it sells for about $100.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 28, 2012)

Think an All-In-One Pump would be cheaper and take up less space.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 28, 2012)

thegypsy said:


> That's great. but you can do the same with a manual winch and you do not need to worry about the battery being charged. With a bigger base a larger platform you can lift a demi john alone, I am sure. *Necessity is the mother of invention*


 
It usually works the other way around for me, _Invention is the mother of necessity. _If I see something new, I have to have it.


----------



## thegypsy (Mar 28, 2012)

Rocky said:


> It usually works the other way around for me, _Invention is the mother of necessity. _If I see something new, I have to have it.


 
It is not a necessity to have it... It is because you want it. I know what I am talking about, because I have the same tendancies.


----------

